# Amazon small fleet start up.



## Just-Thinking-51 (Jun 28, 2018)

https://techcrunch.com/2018/06/28/amazon-launches-a-last-mile-delivery-program-powered-by-entrepreneurs/amp/

Ouch so with 40 vans and drivers you can make 300k a year.

Sorry but sale pitch is lacking details. It seems you have to Lease your equipment, and have limited able earning.

With out a deep dive, this plan is all Amazon profit and not yours. Be careful.


----------



## railiner (Jun 28, 2018)

According to a link within that article, Amazon's private (exempted from FOIA), bulk-rate deal with the Postal Service is under scrutiny.

Amazon may be hedging, just in case their rates go up....


----------



## jebr (Jun 28, 2018)

This seems like the next extension of their Amazon Flex and contracts with private logistics companies for last-mile deliveries controlled by Amazon. I'll often have my packages delivered by a person in a white unmarked van, which always seemed a bit...odd. It also seems to have more issues than the traditional carriers; there's multiple times where I haven't been home to have a package delivered and there's no way for them to redirect it to a pickup point after a failed delivery attempt. The major carriers in my area have figured that out, so I'm not sure why Amazon hasn't yet.

Branded cars are a step in the right direction, though they have a long way to go before I'd see them as on par with USPS, UPS, or FedEx in terms of professional last-mile logistics.


----------



## MikefromCrete (Jun 28, 2018)

Hmm, I got something from Amazon a couple of weeks ago and it was delivered by a guy in an unmarked van. I thought that was unusual, but I guess its part of their plan to dominate all phases of sales and merchandising.


----------



## ehbowen (Jun 30, 2018)

Let's see...you're an Independent Contractor and therefore not covered by minimum wage laws nor eligible for benefits...but you have to lease an Amazon-branded van, wear Amazon uniforms, deliver only Amazon packages...am I leaving anything out?

What happens if business turns down? Do you get a break on the lease and insurance payments? What are you out if one of your drivers dings or scratches Amazon's leased van? If someone conceals a criminal record and starts diverting packages, does that come out of your pocket?

Thanks but no thanks; if I want to be a fall guy I'll join the circus.


----------



## railiner (Jul 1, 2018)

If you are an independent contractor, I believe you still are governed by minimum wage laws, if not for yourself, than at least for any employees that you hire...


----------



## ehbowen (Jul 1, 2018)

Just so I understand this... There's no guarantee that you, the small fleet "owner", will _receive_ minimum wage... but you're absolutely obligated to _pay_ minimum wage (to your other drivers). Uh huh. Sounds fair enough to me.


----------

